# Unable to Enable Jumbo Frames on Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller



## deedavis (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,

I am using a Windows XP home PC and am trying to enable Jumbo frames on my Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller NIC card. But seems like there are no options by which I can enable this. Did some search in google but no success. I could only see some statements that this series of broadcoms NICs supports Jumbo frames but no where it is mentioned as to how to enable this. Any support is appreciated.

Under NIC card properties->configure -> advanced-> there is no options to Enable Jumbo frames.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not supported by all hardware....and not recommended in any case.

Read here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jumbo_frame


----------

